# Belle has arrived finally



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Well my new Basenji puppy is home at long last
She has settled in very well and Cali & Kwame have taken to her very well which is a relief


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

She looks lovely! Comfey too!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely,, looks like she has settled in well,,,,,,,,,


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Some more pics.

Why is it they always want to play on the bed luckily it is the spare bed!
Cali playing with Belle
















I can get on the sofa already!!








Kwame & Belle


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are great pictures shes lovely very cute, your other two dogs are stunning also


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

great piccies.. and belle looks lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lovely pics,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww she is gorgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Shes a real stunner - good luck in the ring with her


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

They are lovely pictures.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

absolutley georgeous   i want one


----------

